# Rhomboid help



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi,

Need some help (suggestions) with exercises that specifically target and strengthen the Rhomboids. I need to strengthen these muscles as they have become almost redundant as my lower traps have dominated and thus my scapulas flair away from my ribs!!!

Any help much appreciated 

ta


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

well ive found with rhomoids that they arnt the best body to train,

but ive found the best training routine ive found ithat works is

Deadlifts

standing T-bar rows

Close grip pull downs

wouldnt be able to tell a exact reppage for the exercises

but i jus thought id give a little info of whats worked for me in the past mate

Big_DAN


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

2 best exercises for rhomboids by far;

Prone dumbell flyes

Rear cable flyes with 2-3second contraction

I get people with postural distortion doing them all the time, and whilst its a slow process - it works *very* well


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

ah24 said:


> 2 best exercises for rhomboids by far;
> 
> Prone dumbell flyes
> 
> ...


Rear cable fly's? would i lie on a bench looking at the ceiling and use the top cable pulleys? or get in the bent over row position (standing) and use the bottom pulleys! Any other tips for this type of postural distortion?

Cheers


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Theres quite a few other bits n peices but I could only advise in person once I've seen where the weaker and stronger muscles are.

Rear cable flyes, think of a normal cable cross-over....but instead, face the cable X-over machine, take left cable in right hand, right in left, now open up......so its kind of opposite to a cable cross-over for chest


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Theyre supporting muscles so compound movements for the back will strengthen them.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah24 said:


> 2 best exercises for rhomboids by far;
> 
> Prone dumbell flyes
> 
> ...


adz, Im interested in your thinking on postural distortion....ahve you got some tried and tested methods on this mate?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> adz, Im interested in your thinking on postural distortion....ahve you got some tried and tested methods on this mate?


What type of distortion Jimmy?

The latest course im sitting (National Academy of Sports Medicine....fookin in-depth) relies heavily on static and active posture patterns, drop me a PM or something mate.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah24 said:


> What type of distortion Jimmy?
> 
> The latest course im sitting (National Academy of Sports Medicine....fookin in-depth) relies heavily on static and active posture patterns, drop me a PM or something mate.


will do later mate, heading to work.


----------

